# Update on Ivermectin; now in demand



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

I started a thread back in December, talking about evidence that a cheap, readily available drug called Ivermectin can actually prevent COVID-19. Here's the link:
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/drug-called-ivermectin-can-prevent-covid-19.55438/page-2

Ivermectin is finally being recommended as a prophylaxis as well as an early treatment for covid-19, but some countries still aren't on board.

This video is about studies, findings, conclusions. About 17 minutes long.





This one is about dire covid situation in India & Nepal, and that Ivermectin is being urgently recommended. About 30 minutes long.


----------



## doat (Jun 1, 2021)

Cheap, OTC and works, won't be around too much longer.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

doat said:


> Cheap, OTC and works, won't be around too much longer.


It was being prescribed since early in the pandemic, and this panel of doctors called the Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance (FLCCC) were tasked with researching treatments and managing protocols. Before a vaccine was created, they found evidence that Ivermectin actually prevented C-19, but when they asked our congress, the CDC, and WHO to fund approved trials and studies, they were turned down.

*I suspect* it's because there was a huge financial gain in creating a vaccine, and practically no profit in using Ivermectin to stop the spread, except for the company that was already producing it.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 1, 2021)

Considering that India's COVID situation has gone from bad to worse, I wouldn't put a lot of faith in the reliability of their medical establishment.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> Considering that India's COVID situation has gone from bad to worse, I wouldn't put a lot of faith in the reliability of their medical establishment.


Even less in their government. Nepal is covid-dire now, too - India's gov't allowed millions of India's migrant workers to go to Nepal, and then told them to get back into India a few weeks later. So they were there long plenty enough to spread the new variant.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 2, 2021)

Am I right thinking I read that the WHO and other "experts" discouraged the use of ivermectin?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 2, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Am I right thinking I read that the WHO and other "experts" discouraged the use of ivermectin?


Yes. It's use was encouraged by the FLCCC who asked for funding for a thorough trial, or to include it in protocol based on their good faith trials.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 3, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes. It's use was encouraged by the FLCCC who asked for funding for a thorough trial, or to include it in protocol based on their good faith trials.


Here's what I found today:

There is another related (to covid) article in the Front Line Covid Critical Care (physicians) Alliance entitled* Prevention and Treatment Protocols for COVID-19*

*I-MASS*_ – Prevention & At Home Treatment Mass Distribution Protocol for COVID-19 *(updated June 2, 2021)*_​​_The I-MASS Protocol was created for generalized distribution during mass outbreaks and in low-resource countries. To achieve maximal impact as well as ease of deployment with the lowest burden of required elements, the I-MASS treatment approach is centered on the fewest, core, high impact elements such as the drug Ivermectin, an anti-parasitic medicine that is on the WHO’s list of essential medicines, has been given 3.7 billion times around the globe, and has won the Nobel prize in 2015 for its global and historic impacts in eradicating endemic parasitic infections in many parts of the world._​​_Ivermectin has proven to be highly potent against COVID-19. It has shown antiviral and anti-inflammatory properties in observational and randomized controlled studies conducted throughout the world. Practitioners and Health Ministries who have adopted Ivermectin in treatment protocols report significant reductions in time to recovery, hospitalizations, and death. The use of Ivermectin as prophylaxis and prevention has also been proven in studies to reduce the spread of infection and offer protection to high-risk individuals._​​_Also included in the protocol are Vitamin D3, Melatonin, Aspirin, a multivitamin, a thermometer, and an antiseptic mouthwash. The evidence for supporting the other vitamins and medicine can be found here: https://covid19criticalcare.com/covid-19-protocols/medical-evidence-and-optional-medicines/._​​_The FLCCC peer-reviewed paper summarizing this data has been published in the American Journal of Therapeutics: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8088823/._​​_Further supportive information can also be found here: https://covid19criticalcare.com/ivermectin-in-covid-19/._​​_Additional treatment protocols for COVID-19, including for hospitalized patients, can be found at https://covid19criticalcare.com/covid-19-protocols/._​​_Support for Ivermectin in the use of prophylaxis can be found here: https://scivisionpub.com/pdfs/ivermectin-as-prophylaxis-against-covid19-retrospective-cases-evaluati…_​​_*Disclaimer:* The safety of Ivermectin in pregnancy has not been established. Particularly the use in the 1st trimester should be discussed with your doctor beforehand._​​_Some people may want to know about this. _


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 3, 2021)

The doctor in my videos up there is a very respected virologist in Britain; the spokesperson of the pandemic. In that longer video, he basically pleads with WHO and the CDC to push global Ivermectin treatment. And he was quite skeptical about Ivermectin through most of 2020, but he kept his eye on it, with an open mind.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 3, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Here's what I found today:
> 
> There is another related (to covid) article in the Front Line Covid Critical Care (physicians) Alliance entitled* Prevention and Treatment Protocols for COVID-19*
> 
> *I-MASS*_ – Prevention & At Home Treatment Mass Distribution Protocol for COVID-19 *(updated June 2, 2021)*_​​_The I-MASS Protocol was created for generalized distribution during mass outbreaks and in low-resource countries. To achieve maximal impact as well as ease of deployment with the lowest burden of required elements, the I-MASS treatment approach is centered on the fewest, core, high impact elements such as the drug Ivermectin, an anti-parasitic medicine that is on the WHO’s list of essential medicines, has been given 3.7 billion times around the globe, and has won the Nobel prize in 2015 for its global and historic impacts in eradicating endemic parasitic infections in many parts of the world._​​_Ivermectin has proven to be highly potent against COVID-19. It has shown antiviral and anti-inflammatory properties in observational and randomized controlled studies conducted throughout the world. Practitioners and Health Ministries who have adopted Ivermectin in treatment protocols report significant reductions in time to recovery, hospitalizations, and death. The use of Ivermectin as prophylaxis and prevention has also been proven in studies to reduce the spread of infection and offer protection to high-risk individuals._​​_Also included in the protocol are Vitamin D3, Melatonin, Aspirin, a multivitamin, a thermometer, and an antiseptic mouthwash. The evidence for supporting the other vitamins and medicine can be found here: https://covid19criticalcare.com/covid-19-protocols/medical-evidence-and-optional-medicines/._​​_The FLCCC peer-reviewed paper summarizing this data has been published in the American Journal of Therapeutics: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8088823/._​​_Further supportive information can also be found here: https://covid19criticalcare.com/ivermectin-in-covid-19/._​​_Additional treatment protocols for COVID-19, including for hospitalized patients, can be found at https://covid19criticalcare.com/covid-19-protocols/._​​_Support for Ivermectin in the use of prophylaxis can be found here: https://scivisionpub.com/pdfs/ivermectin-as-prophylaxis-against-covid19-retrospective-cases-evaluati…_​​_*Disclaimer:* The safety of Ivermectin in pregnancy has not been established. Particularly the use in the 1st trimester should be discussed with your doctor beforehand._​​_Some people may want to know about this. _


The doctor in my videos up there is a very respected virologist in Britain; the spokesperson of the pandemic. In that longer video, he basically pleads with WHO and the CDC to push global Ivermectin treatment. And he was quite skeptical about Ivermectin through most of 2020, but he kept his eye on it, with an open mind.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 3, 2021)

@JonDouglas oops. doubled down. 

Check out the video if you have time. it's about 30 min long. But the other one's only about 17 minutes.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 3, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The doctor in my videos up there is a very respected virologist in Britain; the spokesperson of the pandemic. In that longer video, he basically pleads with WHO and the CDC to push global Ivermectin treatment. And he was quite skeptical about Ivermectin through most of 2020, but he kept his eye on it, with an open mind.


Saw this:  Ivermectin obliterates 97 percent of Delhi cases


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 3, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Saw this:  Ivermectin obliterates 97 percent of Delhi cases


And it's SO cheap! Pennies per dose.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

*Other Than Ivermectin, What Other Treatment Did WHO, CDC and Fauci Discourage*?  That would be HCQ.  A friend set me this:

_Cardiologist and Professor of Medicine Peter McCullough testified in Texas earlier this year. Dr. McCullough sees COVID patients and says 85% of COVID patients given multi-drug treatment plan recover from the disease with complete immunity. McCullough added, “The pandemic could have been over by now, he says, if those who tested positive for covid had been immediately treated before they fell ill enough to be hospitalized. He also says that thousands could have been, and still could be saved if the treatment protocol he and other physicians use were not suppressed.”_​​_Dr. Fauci and the CDC and WHO suppressed this effective treatment plan and others. And hundreds of thousands of innocents died.  And now this… The *c19hcq.com website* tracks all of the international studies on hydroxychloroquine and its effects on the coronavirus.  There is now a new study and the results are SHOCKING! — HCQ for COVID-19: real-time meta analysis of 245 studies_​​_HCQ is not effective when used very late with high dosages over a long period (RECOVERY/SOLIDARITY),  but effectiveness improves with earlier usage and improved dosing.  Early treatment consistently shows positive effects. _​​I linked the studies in question.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 6, 2021)

The whole world has been in Panic Mode, over this virus, for the past year.  The rapid development of the vaccines, and their long term results, remains to be seen.  I suspect, that as time passes, and more research is done, there will be several alternatives discovered,  Meanwhile, the entire population is participating in the "clinical trials".


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The whole world has been in Panic Mode, over this virus, for the past year.  The rapid development of the vaccines, and their long term results, remains to be seen.  I suspect, that as time passes, and more research is done, there will be several alternatives discovered,  Meanwhile, the entire population is participating in the "clinical trials".


The problem with HCQ was that it was thought or known to be of potential use early on but was shut down by the media, WHO, CDC and others in the government.   The seeming problem with both it and Ivermectin was that the patents had run out and there wasn't money to be made manufacturing it in quantities.  Thus there was a major campaign against the drugs and anyone who suggested their use.


----------



## oldman (Jun 6, 2021)

The FDA says, NO.

https://www.fda.gov/consumers/consu...-not-use-ivermectin-treat-or-prevent-covid-19


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

oldman said:


> The FDA says, NO.
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/consumers/consu...-not-use-ivermectin-treat-or-prevent-covid-19


Yes it does.  Where are their links to the studies that say NO?


----------



## oldman (Jun 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Yes it does.  Where are their links to the studies that say NO?


Beats me. I was just posting what is printed by the FDA.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

oldman said:


> Beats me. I was just posting what is printed by the FDA.


Thanks.  We should all be aware of the fact that the FDA, CDC and WHO don't approve of these covid protocols. At issue is why?  Where are all the studies and what do they say?


----------



## oldman (Jun 6, 2021)

I have been reading a lot about COVID-19 and trying to tie in with Dr. Fauci’s e-mails. What got me started was when I read that a virologist had wrote that he thought the genomes in the virus had been manually engineered (manipulated). I was taken back by that statement. A few weeks later, then CDC Director and Virologist, stated on CBS that he thought it to be possible that the virus may have been leaked from a lab. Between these two advisements, I became very interested in getting some facts. It’s amazing at how much information us about the Coronavirus is available on the internet. It’s very difficult separating fact from theory. 


JonDouglas said:


> Thanks.  We should all be aware of the fact that the FDA, CDC and WHO don't approve of these covid protocols. At issue is why?  Where are all the studies and what do they say?


Good question. If the virus was engineered and escaped from a lab, maybe there’s a lot more to this story. I had COVID and was very ill for months. Still tireder than usual and some food items don’t taste right.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

oldman said:


> I have been reading a lot about COVID-19 and trying to tie in with Dr. Fauci’s e-mails. What got me started was when I read that a virologist had wrote that he thought the genomes in the virus had been manually engineered (manipulated). I was taken back by that statement. A few weeks later, then CDC Director and Virologist, stated on CBS that he thought it to be possible that the virus may have been leaked from a lab. Between these two advisements, I became very interested in getting some facts. It’s amazing at how much information us about the Coronavirus is available on the internet. It’s very difficult separating fact from theory.
> 
> Good question. If the virus was engineered and escaped from a lab, maybe there’s a lot more to this story. I had COVID and was very ill for months. Still tireder than usual and some food items don’t taste right.


Well, I am very happy to hear you're recovering and asking questions.  We need more folks asking questions and being open to ideas and answers. Also, you are spot on about the difficulty of separating fact from theory.  Without the questions/theory/hypotheses, which is the very essence of the scientific method, we can't get to the facts.,


----------



## bingo (Jun 6, 2021)

that stuff is nasty too...let me see....
covid...or...yellow  liver?
which would I rather go  out with....
let me see...haha!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 8, 2021)

From The Epoch Times:  *Indian Bar Association Threatens to Sue WHO Chief Scientist for Spreading COVID-19 Misinformation**. *

_The Indian Bar Association has taken legal action against the World Health Organization’s (WHO) Chief Scientist Dr. Soumya Swaminathan for allegedly spreading disinformation on the use of ivermectin to treat COVID-19._​​_The association (IBA) served a legal notice (pdf) on Swaminathan on May 25, claiming that she was “spreading disinformation and misguiding the people of India, in order to fulfill her agenda” and sought to prevent her from “causing further damage.”_​​_They further stated that Swaminathan, in her statements against the use of ivermectin, ignored research and clinical trials from two organizations—the Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care (FLCCC) Alliance and the British Ivermectin Recommendation Development (BIRD)—who have presented solid data showing ivermectin prevents and treats COVID-19._​​More at source.​
 I have long had a gut feeling that the WHO was in some group's pocket, possibly China's.


----------



## Martha Ferris (Jun 8, 2021)

Ivermectin | COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines (nih.gov)

Why You Should Not Use Ivermectin to Treat or Prevent COVID-19 | FDA

WHO advises that ivermectin only be used to treat COVID-19 within clinical trials

Can Ivermectin be used to treat COVID-19 (coronavirus)? (drugs.com)

"In summary, based on the totality of the trials and epidemiologic evidence presented in this review along with the preliminary findings of the Unitaid/WHO meta-analysis of treatment RCTs and the guideline recommendation from the international BIRD conference, ivermectin should be globally and systematically deployed in the prevention and treatment of COVID-19."  Review of the Emerging Evidence Demonstrating the Efficacy of Ivermectin in the Prophylaxis and Treatment of COVID-19 (nih.gov)

"A 5-day course of ivermectin was found to be safe and effective in treating adult patients with mild COVID-19. Larger trials will be needed to confirm these preliminary findings."  A five-day course of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19 may reduce the duration of illness - PubMed (nih.gov)


----------



## Martha Ferris (Jun 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Thanks.  We should all be aware of the fact that the FDA, CDC and WHO don't approve of these covid protocols. At issue is why?  Where are all the studies and what do they say?


See my post.


----------



## Martha Ferris (Jun 8, 2021)

S


oldman said:


> Beats me. I was just posting what is printed by the FDA.





JonDouglas said:


> Yes it does.  Where are their links to the studies that say NO?


See my post.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 8, 2021)

Martha Ferris said:


> Larger trials will be needed to confirm these preliminary findings."  A five-day course of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19 may reduce the duration of illness - PubMed (nih.gov)


Those trials have been completed and reviewed. The consensus is one 2.5mg dose (if I remember right) every other day for 3 doses, then one dose a week.

It's in one of the videos in the original post here. The shorter one, I think.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 9, 2021)

Dr. Campbell asks (again) why is WHO still not recommending Ivermectin as a front-line therapeutic, and why isn't the media talking about it?

India, Peru, and Mexico show thousands of case studies each; Ivermectin keeps patients with covid out of hospital, and actually prevents contracting covid in the first place. (vid is abt 25min long)


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 10, 2021)

FYI, unconfirmed but on the wires is news that *India's health regulators have removed invermectin from its covid-19 protocols.* I have no links at this time. If anyone can find a source, I'd like to know what it is. If the news is true, I'd love to know why the about-face.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 12, 2021)

WHO Celebrates As Indian Health Regulator Removes Ivermectin from Its Covid-19 Protocol​
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/202...no-questions-asked-no-explanations-given.html


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> WHO Celebrates As Indian Health Regulator Removes Ivermectin from Its Covid-19 Protocol​
> https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/202...no-questions-asked-no-explanations-given.html


Blatant pandering.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2021)

Findings regarding myocarditis/pericarditis after vaccine. Data shows mostly men and mostly young adults are experiencing heart problems after vaccine, especially after the 2nd vaccine.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 3, 2021)

I saw this today in the Jerusalem Post:  Israeli scientist says COVID-19 could be treated for under $1/day

_Ivermectin, a drug used to fight parasites in third-world countries, could help reduce the length of infection for people who contract coronavirus for less than a $1 a day, according to recent research by Sheba Medical Center in Tel Hashomer. Prof. Eli Schwartz, founder of the Center for Travel Medicine and Tropical Disease at Sheba, conducted a randomized, controlled, double-blinded trial from May 15, 2020, through the end of January 2021 to evaluate the effectiveness of ivermectin in reducing viral shedding among nonhospitalized patients with mild to moderate COVID-19._​
_- [snip]-_​​_For example, the study published earlier this year in the American Journal of Therapeutics highlighted that “a review by the Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance summarized findings from 27 studies on the effects of ivermectin for the prevention and treatment of COVID-19 infection, concluding that ivermectin ‘demonstrates a strong signal of therapeutic efficacy’ against COVID-19.”_​​There was mention in the article of a researcher who argues against the use of ivermectin:

“Ivermectin is a chemical therapeutic agent, and it has significant risks associated with it,” he said in a previous interview. “We should be very cautious about using this type of medication to treat a viral disease that the vast majority of the public is going to recover from even without this treatment.”​
It was interesting that said research person would argue caution for a well-known, long studied, heavily-used and cheap drug but not for a new, previously untested vaccine technology.  Conflict of interest?  There is a lot of money on the table here and ivermectin won't get you any.


----------



## doat (Aug 3, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Even less in their government. Nepal is covid-dire now, too - India's gov't allowed millions of India's migrant workers to go to Nepal, and then told them to get back into India a few weeks later. So they were there long plenty enough to spread the new variant.


Like our border


----------



## doat (Aug 3, 2021)

We are finding out that so much of this country has become nothing but a hollow shell and just a shadow of what was. We have been infected by lies, greed, lack of knowledge and hate.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 3, 2021)

Equally interesting is this, "a viral disease that the vast majority of the public is going to recover from even without this treatment.”


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 3, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Equally interesting is this, "a viral disease that the vast majority of the public is going to recover from even without this treatment.”


I'm reading/hearing this especially in reference to the Delta variant; Viral like "regular" flu viruses, but relatively mild like "regular" flu viruses. And here and there I'm reading it's "not as deadly as 'regular' flu viruses."


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 3, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm reading/hearing this especially in reference to the Delta variant; Viral like "regular" flu viruses, but relatively mild like "regular" flu viruses. And here and there I'm reading it's "not as deadly as 'regular' flu viruses."


Some people really and truly wants you to be scared and they seem to be working overtime at it.


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

A new trial is starting soon.

Click here


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 3, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Some people really and truly wants you to be scared and they seem to be working overtime at it.


Not only to make a boatload of money, but as a political tool. And it's so frustrating that it seems it will be years before that all comes out. But I wonder just _how apparent does it have to be_?


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 3, 2021)

Tish said:


> A new trial is starting soon.
> 
> Click here


That'll be like the 14th trial. How many is it going to take? How many for the vaccine?....none. Why? I'm guessing (probably accurately) it's because Ivermectin is dirt cheap, already mass produced, and not owned by a major pharmaceutical company.


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> That'll be like the 14th trial. How many is it going to take? How many for the vaccine?....none. Why? I'm guessing (probably accurately) it's because Ivermectin is dirt cheap, already mass produced, and not owned by a major pharmaceutical company.


Exactly, the Big Pharmaceutical companies can't make their usual 90% upmarket out of it.


----------

